

Juking Your Facebook ‘Share’ Stats Is as Easy as Sending a Message - some1else
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/10/facebook-likes-messages/

======
some1else
An important distinction that isn't clearly stated in the article: When
discussing like-stats, they refer to the like-button counter embedded on
websites, not the Facebook Page likes.

